# Common Oil Leaks on 7.3?



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys, Im looking at picking up a crewcab diesel and most likely a 7.3 F250/350. These will be higher mileage around 200k and one I found has an oil leak of some sort causing it to fail inspection.

Can you post up some common oil leak areas and if the fix is simple or difficult? One I've heard of is the turbo pedestal I think.

Anyways Id appreciate the info.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

oil leak wont let it pass inspection must be a bad leak!
rear main oil pan are common


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Oil pan, and believe there is a line or plug on the backside of the engine that leaks sometime. Oil pans are very common to rust and leak on 7.3. Not a fun fix.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Where is the leak at ? There are several things on top of the motor that can fail with the most expensive being the high pressure oil pump at 4 - 7 hundred dollars


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Anything in the valley can be an o ring or loose fitting in the high pressure system. There are two lines feeding the back of the heads, these like to run down the back of the motor. Also anything in the valley will run down between the block and trans and appear that there is a leak further down. Oil dipstick has been known to leak. O rings in the water separator will leak diesel fuel sometimes making it appear to be leaking oil. The most common MASSIVE oil leak is the pedestal. It leaks out of the o rings or the exhaust valve. Gut the pedestal and plug the hole. 
Probably a few I missed but that should help.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

The most common one on our fleet is the oil pan itself. I can't tell you how many we've replaced or used the Damion Diesel "cap" on. Whoever specified out the finish on these pans must have figured they'd lead a protected life. 

If you do replace a pan, make sure you add a multi-coat protective finish to it before you screw it on. Then, Fluid Film the hell out of it once or twice a year.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

My turbo pedestal leaked as well, I think that was it though fortunately. I didn't know they would fail inspection for that.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, this is a dealership (Pretty big one) so they tend to scrutinize older used vehicles with higher mileage. The oil pan is fine, Im thinking its something from the valley but haven't had a chance to really pop the hood and look at it.

It would make sense if it was and made them think the tranny was leaking as well.


----------

